# Ohio cinema and bingo hall kettering july 2013



## alex76 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hay folks.... well on Sunday evening my girlfriend thought she was in for a treat when I said “come on I will take you to the pictures for the night” how she was wrong...:laugh:
Now I have wanted to explore this place for years but its always been sealed tight till I got a tip off the chave fairies had opened the old girl up.

Bit of history 

The Savoy was built on the site of the Avenue Theatre (Coliseum) of 1903, which burnt down in 1937. It was a cinema with a fly tower and full stage facilities, including traps. Live shows ended in the 1960s. In 1968 the circle was separated to become the Studio cinema, the stalls becoming a full-time bingo house. In 1973 the circle cinema was twinned. The building stood empty and vandalised after 1997, and at the time of writing demolition seemed imminent. The exterior was of brick. The entrance front had a full width canopy with a band of glazing above. The interior was cinematic with a rectangular proscenium and splayed ante-proscenium with ornamental grilles. The side walls had large painted panels. A single, slightly curved balcony spanned the auditorium. 

As a child I spent many of happy times here with my school palls every Friday night to see it now broke my hart as it is so rotten the roof has fallen down and there has been a few fires started and in places there is bird shit stacked about four foot high..Yuk!

On with the pics






























































Thanks for looking


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 9, 2013)

wow the chavs have opened it up aint they?, that's looks a pretty ace explore , enjoyed this


----------



## krela (Jul 9, 2013)

A kiddies playground! What a mess.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 9, 2013)

Thats a shame it's trashed, there's a lot of nice features like the radiators halfway up the wall to the tiered seating, and of course the bingo machines. 
Excellent photos either way, it doesn't look an easy space to light!


----------



## alex76 (Jul 9, 2013)

indeed chaps there are a some old reports from around back in 2009 i think where it was semi intact but is now going down hill fast they have not knocked it down yet because its riddled in asbestos and cost to much to pull it down


----------



## alex76 (Jul 9, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Thats a shame it's trashed, there's a lot of nice features like the radiators halfway up the wall to the tiered seating, and of course the bingo machines.
> Excellent photos either way, it doesn't look an easy space to light!



was a bugger mr x pitch black floors are not safe now too so was matter of point and shoot


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 9, 2013)

Some cracking features there,thanks for sharing.


----------



## peterc4 (Jul 9, 2013)

never been in a cinema good stuff


----------



## Ace5150 (Jul 10, 2013)

*'Can you hear the Children?' 'You should not be here'* graffiti made me go cold!.......straight from a horror film.


----------



## Penfold2000 (Jul 10, 2013)

Love this 'splore - I'm in Kettering so know exactly where that place is - such a shame its in such a bad way!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 19, 2013)

Good report mate
Shame its in such a state


----------



## alex76 (Jul 29, 2013)

thanks for the comments folks well she has now been sealed tight again


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes, there are a few places round here riddled with asbestos that the current owners are waiting until they just fall down - or are hoping some of the local chavs will torch the place and save them the bother.

There was a lovely house near here, buttoned up tight and owned by Barclays Bank (a mortgage repo.) Behind it was a huge field that had planning permission for houses. The only route to the main road required Barclays to sell the house to the developers. Guess what? Barclays refused - and held out so long that the developer went bust - who had put up the money for the developer in the first place? You guessed it - Barclays! So they got the field, complete with planning permission for nothing.

20 weeks later, there was a nice new housing estate there. I shudder to think how much they made.


----------



## beccaboo (Sep 28, 2013)

nice report  some nice pics and some nice features in there shame the chavs have spoilt it


----------

